# Hells Bay Eldora or Beavertail Micro



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

Hi to all. I’m considering one of these for purchase in the coming week or two. I’ve seen most of the videos and read the older discussions on here. My main question to those that have been on either is, what’s stability like at rest while moving around the boat. One is 9 inches wider, but not sure if that’s the top deck or the actual width of what sits in the water. I haven’t seen either in person yet. I’ll be seeing the Eldora tomorrow in person at Hells Bay, but not the Micro. I’m not looking for bigger, better, or anything else. These are the two I’ve narrowed it down to of the many I’ve read about, and there were quite a few. The space I have dedicated for this boat is a bit small, so the total outside tire to tire width can’t be more than 74 inches wide. Thanks to all in advanced.


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

I had a micro. The opinions might vary, and it really depends on your size and balance in general. I always thought it was way more stable than it should have been at that size. It would be a little different if you consistently tried to fish 3 people instead of 2, but it was great with 2 people in it. Huge front deck though, and the best advice that I got and will pass on is to just keep it simple. It's not a boat to load down with features. I also would highly encourage to get it in a tiller setup (again, simple is best). But the ride is awesome and very dry, and don't expect it to be very fast. Incredible platform to pole and fish skinny.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

All else being equal, I'm going HB 10 out of 10 times. Quality is way better and resale is off the charts. I saw the eldora last time I was down there. It looks like a whipray hull with less frills. If I was getting another HB, I would get a used 17.8 or an eldora. Less is better if you flyfish.


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

Thank you. These are the answers I’m looking for. Tomorrow I’ll measure the total width of the trailer on the Eldora. If it fits on my lift, then I’ll have a decision to make after I see the Micro. If it doesn’t, then the Micro might be my choice. Boat can not be longer than 16 ft 8 inches long, and the trailer can’t be wider than 74 inches at the outside of the tires. I am looking for simple. This is not a boat for long runs or general purpose. It is specifically for fishing on the flats outside at Flamingo and Isla Morada. The other boat cover all the other stuff. Again thank you.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I also run a Micro and while I have no issues climbing all over it not everybody feels comfortable on it. I for sure would take a ride and walk around on each.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I was not impressed with the finish of the Eldora when I saw it in person, but you’ll be able to decide that for yourself. Like others said K. I. S. S.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

be interesting to see an Eldora next to a Simple skiff to compare fit/finish and overall quality.


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

For the price, the Eldora and the Micro better have great fit and finish. That’s what Hells Bay mostly advertises and pride themselves on. I’m expecting to see gods boat. I carefully priced both boats out per the supplied price list I got from each, and they are under $1K apart from each other. I do like the wider boat if it will fit, but the Micro has some enhancements over the Eldora without complicating the boat that make it a little hard to choose. Hopefully things will clear up once I’ve seen the boats. I’m fishing out of a Gheenoe LT 25 I just purchased new to get me through the next 15 months, and it’s working just fine under the proper conditions. However it does have some limitations and I want a little more.


----------



## pzomalley (Feb 25, 2015)

Have you looked at Simple Skiffs. I think they are gorgeous and he sells only super clean tiller packages or just a hull.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

HB. Quality, and retained value.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

STR said:


> Thank you. These are the answers I’m looking for. Tomorrow I’ll measure the total width of the trailer on the Eldora. If it fits on my lift, then I’ll have a decision to make after I see the Micro. If it doesn’t, then the Micro might be my choice. Boat can not be longer than 16 ft 8 inches long, and the trailer can’t be wider than 74 inches at the outside of the tires. I am looking for simple. This is not a boat for long runs or general purpose. It is specifically for fishing on the flats outside at Flamingo and Isla Morada. The other boat cover all the other stuff. Again thank you.


After reading this I went outside and measured the width of my Ramlin trailer on my Waterman 18, It's 74.5 inches outside of fender to outside of fender (and the tires do not extend past the fenders)


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

If the Eldora and Micro are that close in price, to me it would be HB all the way.


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

redchaser said:


> After reading this I went outside and measured the width of my Ramlin trailer on my Waterman 18, It's 74.5 inches outside of fender to outside of fender (and the tires do not extend past the fenders)


Thank you very much.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

TheAdamsProject said:


> If the Eldora and Micro are that close in price, to me it would be HB all the way.


All you need to do is look at the classifieds. It’s crazy how much money used Hells Bay skiffs pull.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I seriously looked at the Eldora, was not very impressed with the interior finish compared to their other models and some other brands. Open bulkheads, bare bones skiff, yamaha 25hp tiller.. IMO overpriced considering their $31k plus price tag, and I'm a big fan of HB. I live in the same county where they are built.
I ended up with a slightly used, 1yr old BT micro. I'm very happy with it. Front deck is huge,, gelcoat finished compartments, hatches front and rear. Small finished and lighted livewell, 30hp Suzuki, side console. Ramlin dry launch trailer. If I remember correctly outside tire to tire on trailer is right at 72". Hull is 16'8" and trailer with swing tounge fits inside my 18'3" garage. Width wise its in the 2 car garage with my wife's SUV and we have plenty of room on both sides and between the boat/car.
As far as stability (I'm 51 yoa, 215lbs). I will admit that it took a few minutes getting used to the BT micro coming from a 20ft Young flats boat, but having gotten used to it i feel very comfortable running around the skiff now. More importantly my wife noticed the difference in stability but after 20 minutes on the boat she got the hang of it and has no complaints.
Understand I'm not badmouthing HB, I'm a big fan. I just think the Eldora itself is overpriced for what it is by about 20-25%. 
Hope this helped. PM me if you need more info.


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

SS06 said:


> I seriously looked at the Eldora, was not very impressed with the interior finish compared to their other models and some other brands. Open bulkheads, bare bones skiff, yamaha 25hp tiller.. IMO overpriced considering their $31k plus price tag, and I'm a big fan of HB. I live in the same county where they are built.
> I ended up with a slightly used, 1yr old BT micro. I'm very happy with it. Front deck is huge,, gelcoat finished compartments, hatches front and rear. Small finished and lighted livewell, 30hp Suzuki, side console. Ramlin dry launch trailer. If I remember correctly outside tire to tire on trailer is right at 72". Hull is 16'8" and trailer with swing tounge fits inside my 18'3" garage. Width wise its in the 2 car garage with my wife's SUV and we have plenty of room on both sides and between the boat/car.
> As far as stability (I'm 51 yoa, 215lbs). I will admit that it took a few minutes getting used to the BT micro coming from a 20ft Young flats boat, but having gotten used to it i feel very comfortable running around the skiff now. More importantly my wife noticed the difference in stability but after 20 minutes on the boat she got the hang of it and has no complaints.
> Understand I'm not badmouthing HB, I'm a big fan. I just think the Eldora itself is overpriced for what it is by about 20-25%.
> Hope this helped. PM me if you need more info.


This excellent information and just what I wanted to hear. I too am 215 lbs and 58 years young. I don’t mind a little instability as long as I don’t have to walk around like if I were walking on eggshells. This is how it is on the Gheenoe when I need to walk around my center console. Today I will take a look at the Eldora while I’m there ordering the Marqesa and leave a written work order of what I would like pending my taking a look at the Micro. Hopefully Beavertail can accommodate me soon with a meeting. After speaking with them on the phone and a few emails we still haven’t been able to meet due to conflicting schedules on both sides. Beavertail doesn’t sound like they have a showroom, so you can view boats that are coming off the line only. Hopefully the have a Micro I can see soon. The answers I’ve gotten have been very helpful. Thank you all very much.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Sent you a pm


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

I would also look at the Drake Outlaw in the price range and size


----------



## barbosa (Sep 22, 2015)

pzomalley said:


> Have you looked at Simple Skiffs. I think they are gorgeous and he sells only super clean tiller packages or just a hull.


Anyone know where these are made? Not much information on the website and looks to be relatively new?


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Beavertail Skiff Mosquito Full Review UPDATED 2/26/2022


UPDATE TO MY ORIGINAL POST BELOW: THE END RESULT - I am relieved to report that Harry and Ann the new owners of BT reached out to me directly and have taken several steps to ensure my concerns were addressed properly. I honestly feel Harry and Ann who I have never met before should never have...




www.microskiff.com


----------



## rams (Jun 16, 2015)

I run a micro and it’s an impressive boat for a microskiff. The fit and finish are super. The boat is laid out well with loads of bow space. It is a Microskiff. You wouldn’t be dancing down the sides of the boat. Its a straight line boat, meaning if you keep your weight near the centerline you will be the most stable.
I prefer the side console. Not much sacrifice in room and the convenience of a helm. 
Its primarily a two man boat comfortably. 
Any help I can be with more info, just reach out.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

ElLobo said:


> I would also look at the Drake Outlaw in the price range and size



This. They supposedly won't make a side console any more , but I'm a tiller guy anyway.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

I looked at Simple Skiffs, but they use low quality resins and glass. I think you're better off buying a used HB, East Cape, or Beaver Tail for that kind of money

Simple Skiff Hull: $10,000
Trailer: $2,000
Motor: $4,500-5,000
Poling Platform: $800-1,000
Fuel: $200-300
Wiring, Lights, etc: $200-400
Build Deck, Paint, Finish, etc: $1,000-5,000
Time to finish: 20+ hours
*Total: $19,000 - $24,000 + time*

I know everyone has their opinion on this DIY hull, but that's a lot in my mind for a polyester skiff with a low resale value. I'd rather pay 30k for a HB, EC, BT


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Bluwave said:


> I looked at Simple Skiffs, but they use low quality resins and glass. I think you're better off buying a used HB, East Cape, or Beaver Tail for that kind of money
> 
> Simple Skiff Hull: $10,000
> Trailer: $2,000
> ...



I think you are spot on and even conservative with your estimates. And I imagine you would have to get a personal loan for the hull since the hull doesn't have a HIN.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

HB, hands down. The Eldora is a fishing machine. BT does not have the same reputation for quality and micro is much smaller. My advice, fish them both for a day. A guide friend and I both owned BT Mosquitoes. Not bad but we were both always doing repairs. His Eldora can go where my Chittum does owing to being set up light with a short shaft engine. Don’t miss my BT at all.


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

I ended up going with the Eldora. I did like the things like permanent gas tank, small live well for shrimp and crabs, and hatches on the Micro. However better stability and a more open area with super skinny abilities is what I was looking for and stability being very important. The Eldora looks a lot bigger in person and they guarantee at least 22 miles per hour with that super lite Yamaha 25 HP tiller. If I need all the creature comforts on any particular day, then I’ll fall back on the Marquesa which looks like a luxury cruiser next to the Eldora. I’ll be able to give a fair review on the Eldora in about 15 months.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

STR said:


> I ended up going with the Eldora. I did like the things like permanent gas tank, small live well for shrimp and crabs, and hatches on the Micro. However better stability and a more open area with super skinny abilities is what I was looking for and stability being very important. The Eldora looks a lot bigger in person and they guarantee at least 22 miles per hour with that super lite Yamaha 25 HP tiller. If I need all the creature comforts on any particular day, then I’ll fall back on the Marquesa which looks like a luxury cruiser next to the Eldora. I’ll be able to give a fair review on the Eldora in about 15 months.


The Eldora hull is the same hull as the original Whipray/Waterman 16. Lots of them were sold with Merc 25's.

You'll be like Flatsclass' CA Richardson with an Eldora and a Marquesa. And I'm seeing CA out fishing in his Eldora more and more.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

STR said:


> I ended up going with the Eldora. I did like the things like permanent gas tank, small live well for shrimp and crabs, and hatches on the Micro. However better stability and a more open area with super skinny abilities is what I was looking for and stability being very important. The Eldora looks a lot bigger in person and they guarantee at least 22 miles per hour with that super lite Yamaha 25 HP tiller. If I need all the creature comforts on any particular day, then I’ll fall back on the Marquesa which looks like a luxury cruiser next to the Eldora. I’ll be able to give a fair review on the Eldora in about 15 months.


Great choice. My guide buddy absolutely loves his Eldora and he's on the water a bunch. I think he went with a short shaft Tohatsu 40. He has a tiller with a bench in the middle for two. That may be the most capable fishing machine for south of 30K, IMO. Ask HB about the shaft length, etc.


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

Haha, it was because of watching his videos that I found out about the Eldora and ended up buying it. I do know about the Whipray and love it also, but that a bit more money for not a giant leap up from the Eldora. I also feel I might be fishing out of a lot more than I thought


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

I would love the 40 HP Tohatsu, but I’m worried about the extra 80 lbs and how it will affect my draft.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I think you’ll do better than 22mph with a 25.


----------



## DanFromSavannah (Oct 23, 2021)

HB


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

STR said:


> I would love the 40 HP Tohatsu, but I’m worried about the extra 80 lbs and how it will affect my draft.


There are no good choices in the 40 horse class as far as weight. They all weigh what their 50 and 60 horse counterparts do.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

STR said:


> I would love the 40 HP Tohatsu, but I’m worried about the extra 80 lbs and how it will affect my draft.


I would ask folks. Probably not a deal killer at all for that skiff. I bet the 40 is perfect. I think Flip Pallot set his up the same. Joe talks to Flip quite a bit and got his input on power.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

When I went to HB to look at the Eldora, they had one in for some work.....it had a 40hp on it and I think it was a Tohatsu....also look at the Suzuki 30.


----------



## Jreinfly (Sep 8, 2021)

Keep up with posting how you like it once you get it. I’m gonna buy one once I get my credit repaired from a sweet divorce


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Matts said:


> I would ask folks. Probably not a deal killer at all for that skiff. I bet the 40 is perfect. I think Flip Pallot set his up the same. Joe talks to Flip quite a bit and got his input on power.


If it is the one I'm thinking off, Flip's skiff had a two stroke TLDI on it. 159 lbs vs 209 lbs for a four stroke 40.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

STR said:


> I ended up going with the Eldora. I did like the things like permanent gas tank, small live well for shrimp and crabs, and hatches on the Micro. However better stability and a more open area with super skinny abilities is what I was looking for and stability being very important. The Eldora looks a lot bigger in person and they guarantee at least 22 miles per hour with that super lite Yamaha 25 HP tiller. If I need all the creature comforts on any particular day, then I’ll fall back on the Marquesa which looks like a luxury cruiser next to the Eldora. I’ll be able to give a fair review on the Eldora in about 15 months.


Welcome to the dark side brudda. ☠


----------



## Galleyhag (Apr 29, 2020)

DanFromSavannah said:


> HB


HB


----------



## Hungrygator (Jan 9, 2021)

I looked at both very hard and have never been in either. The key to where I fish is a jack plate and tilt trim. The eldora with the Yamaha with aux tilt trim I thought was a terrible idea. I’m sure you can get both on it, but was a turn off for me after looking harder in to it. Coming from a classic gheenoe with a jack plate and zuke 20 with no tilt trim. I didn’t want to compromise again. The new little chittum is badass but I still like the micro and their reviews from former gheenoe guys. I needed up with an elite which I love, but should have stuck to my plan of a little beater boat.


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

Jreinfly said:


> Keep up with posting how you like it once you get it. I’m gonna buy one once I get my credit repaired from a sweet divorce


I was told 


Jreinfly said:


> Keep up with posting how you like it once you get it. I’m gonna buy one once I get my credit repaired from a sweet divorce


I was told 15 months to deliver. It will be on the water one day after delivery and I’ll post my first impressions that same night. I’m expecting great results.


----------



## saltyjones (Nov 1, 2021)

is tiller the only option on the eldora?


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

saltyjones said:


> is tiller the only option on the eldora?


I believe it is. They are not willing to change much on the boat, only add a few accessories. I wanted a different color and the answer was absolutely not. Only Flip has one in a his color choice. I’m sure that will change in time when the choice is lose a sale or change the color. I even offered to pay more if it was about money and the answer was still no. It is their choice and I respect it even if it makes no sense.


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

If you want a decked out Eldora with console and finished floors, you can have it. It’s called a Whipray and price for basic boat starts at $56K. Rig it out properly and the price jumps to over $60K easy. That’s close to the base price of the 18 ft Marquesa. The whole idea of the Eldora is a super plain super shallow draft boat at a low price point. $32K sounds great, but it’s really more like $42$ if you get carried away like I did.


----------



## saltyjones (Nov 1, 2021)

STR said:


> If you want a decked out Eldora with console and finished floors, you can have it. It’s called a Whipray and price for basic boat starts at $56K. Rig it out properly and the price jumps to over $60K easy. That’s close to the base price of the 18 ft Marquesa. The whole idea of the Eldora is a super plain super shallow draft boat at a low price point. $32K sounds great, but it’s really more like $42$ if you get carried away like I did.


Totally agree. Was just wondering if they offered a side console but what you said makes sense. It’s easy to start with the options lists and find 10k quickly.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

There is a side console Eldora around..


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

An update and closure, but not what anyone would like especially me. Due to changes in my personal life, I had to cancel my Eldora order. I also have a Marquesa on order and Hells Bay accommodated my request to cancel and apply my down payment to the other boat. I may also have an neighborhood association issue where the Marquesa might not be able to be kept outside. After explaining this to Hells Bay, they suggested I look at the Professional which will fit in my garage. The Professional drafts less water, poles better and runs a smaller outboard. It seems like a good compromise between the other two boats, so it looks like that will be the route I’ll be taking when the call me to finalize the order. I guess having all these months to wait actually helped me avoid unforeseen issues forcing me to sell my new boats. Sorry to all that I won’t be able to share the Eldora experience for now.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

STR said:


> An update and closure, but not what anyone would like especially me. Due to changes in my personal life, I had to cancel my Eldora order. I also have a Marquesa on order and Hells Bay accommodated my request to cancel and apply my down payment to the other boat. I may also have an neighborhood association issue where the Marquesa might not be able to be kept outside. After explaining this to Hells Bay, they suggested I look at the Professional which will fit in my garage. The Professional drafts less water, poles better and runs a smaller outboard. It seems like a good compromise between the other two boats, so it looks like that will be the route I’ll be taking when the call me to finalize the order. I guess having all these months to wait actually helped me avoid unforeseen issues forcing me to sell my new boats. Sorry to all that I won’t be able to share the Eldora experience for now.


You may have an obligation to HB at this point and I respect that if you do. However, the new Floyd Skiff Co. 8wt is close to the same specs as the HB Pro. I have a Floyd 10wt and the quality of the construction along with the fit and finish that Brian Floyd is known for, is equal to or better than any high-end skiff made. I would bet the price difference would be impressive too.


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> You may have an obligation to HB at this point and I respect that if you do. However, the new Floyd Skiff Co. 8wt is close to the same specs as the HB Pro. I have a Floyd 10wt and the quality of the construction along with the fit and finish that Brian Floyd is known for, is equal to or better than any high-end skiff made. I would bet the price difference would be impressive too.


I do have an obligation in more than just a legal way. However I do appreciate the feed back because someone else reading your reply might want to check them out and score well. Thanks.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

STR said:


> An update and closure, but not what anyone would like especially me. Due to changes in my personal life, I had to cancel my Eldora order. I also have a Marquesa on order and Hells Bay accommodated my request to cancel and apply my down payment to the other boat. I may also have an neighborhood association issue where the Marquesa might not be able to be kept outside. After explaining this to Hells Bay, they suggested I look at the Professional which will fit in my garage. The Professional drafts less water, poles better and runs a smaller outboard. It seems like a good compromise between the other two boats, so it looks like that will be the route I’ll be taking when the call me to finalize the order. I guess having all these months to wait actually helped me avoid unforeseen issues forcing me to sell my new boats. Sorry to all that I won’t be able to share the Eldora experience for now.


You're gonna love the Professional. Terrific all-around skiff.


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

DBStoots said:


> You're gonna love the Professional. Terrific all-around skiff.


Thank you! I was hoping to hear something positive about that particular boat. I’m hoping they call me sooner than not as they hinted might happen. It would be great to have it by end of year.


----------

